# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Glotropin

## Steven7

Anyone heard of this? Good/Bad?

----------


## Gear

What colour tops are these?

-Gear

----------


## Steven7

> What colour tops are these?
> 
> -Gear


Blue tops. I have heard people talking about blue caps. Is this what they are talking about?

----------


## Gear

They could have picked a better colour, there are a few blue tops around.

-Gear

----------


## Sandkicker

I just bought 80iu of Glotropin at a pharmacy i know in Bangkok, bought it on impulse, in the past I have had great results with well known brands...a buddy who seems to know alot said if its dirty , Glotropin could cause a whole shit load of trouble....anyone out there who has any input??? Thanks...

----------


## PT

glotropin is good hgh and wim come in either 4 or 8iu vials. if you order a 4iu kit you will get 10 vials for a total of 40ius and you'll get the same with 80ius for the 8iu vials. i have only heard good things about glotropin so you should like it. the manufacturer is global biotech

----------


## Sandkicker

Thanks for that PT.......Will post my results in 3 months!!

----------


## PT

no problem bro and im eager to see your results. good luck

----------


## Roidbeginner

hi all,

I just bought glotropin from thailand as well. I wonder wht your experiences with it? wht the dosage plan you have tried?

----------


## nvrkuit1

....

----------


## dinko

It is 4IU Glotropin

----------


## dinko

> ... the manufacturer is global biotech


 :No No:  that is wrong

----------


## ScotchGuard

Speaking for HGH coming out of China. Been to several pharma's that make HGH in China. The color of the caps don't matter. They take HGH out of the same batch and put different color caps on them. However, in real reputable pharma's they do distinguish the quality by cap color. Too many counterfeits. Trust your source. That's the only real way to know.

----------

